# TomTom



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I got a TomTom today! I'm having so much fun putting stuff on it! lol Anyone else have one?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the Garmin Nuvi and it is wonderful....No more getting lost for me...anymore..LOL


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol yea I cant really get lost down here in the Keys but for when I go on road trips or something! lol I just wanted a GPS so I bought one! Good $100 spent


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a crappy Magellan, but it works and is tried and true. I bought it last year around this time. I like it for a back up since I pretty much know jacksonville and the surrounding areas by heart.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thats a must have in Chicago. you dont want to make a wrong turn there, the cops will get you for trying to buy crack


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

lol nice redog! Yea I was living on the out skirts of Gary, and it was crazy! too many cops


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol a friend of mine wuz telling me you can download the slingblade voice to the tomtom, lmao, mmmhm i think you might wanna turn around at the most appropriate area mmmhm lmao


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Well i put a ******* one on there but it was from a TomTom user and it just sounded stupid, now when they come out with a pre-recorded ******* voice thats what I want! lol When you turn off my TomTom it shows a pic of a R6 (crotchrocket) now I just have to do the picture for when you turn it on! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a blackberry and an iphone that both have internal gps I use that works wonders love gps gotta have it !


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol, yea I love mine even though like I said before we live in a one way in, one way out place...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ya gotta admit having one of these gps units almost makes you feel free. Well atleast that's how it makes me feel.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

yea its also nice to know you have it when you need it


----------

